# How many friends do you have?



## Artem (May 13, 2013)

Simple question how many, it's good to know

To make it easier, when I say friend I mean on person who is not your family but will help you in any moment, and also hang out with you, play games, go out etc..lol


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

None.


----------



## agnusdei403 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a few I guess, I occasionally hang out with them. I don't trust them though.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

None. And I don't want any either. I'm content to bum around doing nothing every day alone.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

2 Close friends and 2 other friends who I don't get to see very often.. No female friends irl.. :|


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I have probably 3 friends I try to consistently talk to day to day. But I rarely hangout with them ever outside of school. Lots of acquaintances but not lots of friends.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

None


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

None at the moment, cause lately it feels like a chore to make/keep friends.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

3 friends IRL

Ones in the navy
One I only usually talk to online
One lives with me, but my school and his work limit our time to hang out greatly.


----------



## Katherine93 (Aug 10, 2013)

2 very close friends and a few acquaintances.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would say two IRL who I know I could rely on. I have two people online who I consider close friends to me as well, closer than my IRL ones whom I do not share my deeper thoughts and feelings with.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

I had a handful of friends but now they are slowly drifting away like everyone else I've tried to be friends with. It been months since I last spoke to any of them. I'm guessing my answer will be none in another few months time.


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

1 irl friend who i know 5 months
1 online friend which i know for 4 years also my best friend.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 27, 2013)

"0"


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Haven't had a friend in over 2 years.. :/


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I could say Zero, and be trendy, and buy into this notion that Friendship is Narrow, that friendship is this perfect magical thing where all true friends are clark kent, and superman, and timelords all in one that they are ALWAYS free to hang out. But they're not... friends are human and flawed, and they accept that YOU are human and flawed. So while I don't have people would help me "any" time (i assume you mean drop everything for me) all the time. I have people that I trust, that I count on and that I am SURE that love me. So thats what matters... they're not perfect, I'm definitely not perfect. Sometimes I'm busy, sometimes I flake, sometimes I screw up and gossip...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

None. Never had any real true friend. I thought I have found one 2 times but nope. I was wrong.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a few friends I see every once in a while.. (it could be a few weeks or a couple of months) I dont like to burn bridges with people but I prefer to be alone than with them.. A little anti social I suppose. It's taken a while to get to this stage, only a year or 2 ago I was the complete opposite to where i am now.


----------



## lonelymama (Nov 24, 2013)

None, sadly. I'd love some though but I'm just way too quiet and I have a terrible low self-esteem


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

None.
I wish I had some... or one. 

:/


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I only have one, whom I met this semester.

Before that I had been friendless for two years. And before that I had about a dozen "friendly acquaintances" but they never wanted to see me outside of school.


----------



## Cory R (Jun 4, 2009)

Only one at the moment and all we do together is play a TCG.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

My Girlfriend is my best friend and the only person I see on a consistent basis, People come and go in my life, that's true for everyone, people will come in and out of your life, not everyone is going to like you or be your friend and we have to accept that, its a fact of life. 

The people I was friends with at one point move away or the relationship changes etc; The only time I see anyone is on Saturday when I go to my social group. We go to the Sandwhich Shop, Tim Hortons and we chat, there might be just 2 of us, sometimes 4 or 5 depending on who's around. 

I have no actual friends my age, they are all older, even the ones I have online are older, I do a friend here who's younger but I rarely see this person, even in my social group I don't connect with the guys in my age bracket, I know one or two from here and we will acknowledge each other but we don't hang out with each other. 

Two of my big friendships from my group came to an end for what ever reason that I only found out about later, two of them decided that it be best to end their friendship with me but I've moved on from them, I am comfortable with the people I hang out with. 

So 

My Girlfriend Lindsay
Chris
Tracy 
Matt 
I consider Bethany a friend 
Craig 
Karen 
Michael 

These are the main people I interact with after group now, I sometimes feel that I'm the outsider though, they already have a pre existing friendship that extends outside of the group, they hang out and go places together and have a connection that I accept and understand I'm not part of that but they are open to me and welcome me in but I acknowledge that I'm lost in the crowd so to speak.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

I have about 5 or so high school buddies that I still keep in contact with, but I don't see them all that often nowadays.

I used to have quite a few internet friends, but I eventually grew to dislike most of them, which feels pretty awful.

Making friends is difficult at a commuter college because people have a tendency to keep to themselves. I'd also be hard pressed to find somebody who shares my interests that I get along with. On top of that, I dislike most people.

My high school bros are great because most of them are like me. Pretty sure most of them have SA.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

awkwardsilent said:


> I could say Zero, and be trendy, and buy into this notion that Friendship is Narrow, that friendship is this perfect magical thing where all true friends are clark kent, and superman, and timelords all in one that they are ALWAYS free to hang out.


Some people literally just have no friends whatsoever. Zero, nada. Meaning that nobody except their parents know of their existence on this Earth kind of zero.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

One,she lives on the other side of the planet,but we talk almost daily and its about various different topics.i consider her closer to me tha my parents are or anyone else in the world and i am thankful to have met her


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

none. and never had a close friend in my life


----------



## Nameless Doll (Nov 26, 2013)

None. I grew apart from my other one, and keeping up a superficial friendship and persona was too tiresome.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd say I'm good friends with about 10-15 people.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

1 old friend that I can chat with but might have seen 4 times since this summer

1 former semi-GF who I actually have nothing in common with except beer and mental problems. And we only hungout 2 times since this summer.

1 semi-friend who is a girl....but never reaches out to me at all, or even says hi if we are in the same place...I drove her far away....and now won't even see her anymore.


I'd go out tonight if my body never needed proper resting, plus I already walked 15km today


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't want to make it sound that I am gloating or showing off, so I'll refrain from saying how many friends I have.

But it goes to show how messed up I am that I do have a small core of good friends (That I am truly grateful for, believe me) and that I still deal with all kinds of emotional issues.

If I didn't have my friends, I wouldn't be here posting today.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

2

But I wouldn't consider them all that close


----------



## NeverendingCycle (Oct 14, 2013)

Zip zilch nada zero (0). All a result of my SAD, rather than my character.

Screw it, my SAD has *become* my character.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

A few but they don't really seem interested in me being around. Just makes me feel soo crap and alone, I do try make the effort but there not interested.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I have one friend that I see every few weeks/months.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Zero. I don't count people online friends. They are all faceless people I never will meet. I do socialize to a certain degree at work, but I never talk to them after work. It has pretty much been like this all my life. When I was younger the friends I had really weren't they just used me once they didn't need what I had they got away from me. I simply don't get along with others. This stems back clear to childhood. I have been a loner all my life.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

0 locally. One from here.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

3-6! That is, four.


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

I have zero friends.


----------



## xxGodSpeedxx (Nov 29, 2013)

I have multiple friends who help me with my social anxiety. I view them like brothers


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Zero friends.


----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

One close friend, a lot of people who used to be friends but have abandoned me since I changed my lifestyle.


----------



## mranonymous14 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd say I have one but it has been decreasing over the years so won't be surprised if it drops to 0. I have the odd person I might see once or twice a year aswell but they can't be classed as "friends"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I have one. Although he doesn't really text me or ask me to hang out much anymore.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My husband is really my only friend. My "best" friend lives in another state and we barely keep in touch, so I don't really think she counts anymore.


----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

Zilch


----------



## Epo (Nov 30, 2013)

I think 1.

Wait...family doesn't count right?

then none.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

Some people are so so annoying. I bet half of the people who said "none" do actually have friends but decide to say that they don't. I have no friends. No friends = walking around alone, sitting alone, not even having anyone to hang out with or talk to everyday. Like honestly if you're going to say you have no friends then actually mean it because most have all of the above but still decide that they don't like the people that they're friends with so say they have no friends. Really, it's not fun having no friends. Especially when everyone around you is having fun and enjoying life.


----------



## TheDrawingMan (Dec 3, 2013)

A big fat zero . Unless people over the internet count then some I guess.


----------



## NeverendingCycle (Oct 14, 2013)

I have four words to describe my friend status-quo:

*Zip, zilch, nada, zero.*


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

That I see in person, 2 close friends and some 'school' friends that I never have a lot of or any contact with outside of school. Online I have a good amount of people I consider my friends.


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

0


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Zero. 
Its probably for the best. I'm a pretty boring guy, and like to be alone like 95% of the time.


----------



## Live (Jan 1, 2013)

if u dont have friend u cant get friends. logic lol


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

If online friends count I have 1 absolute best friend. He knows everything about me. I wish we lived in the same place.

But in terms of real life friends here who I could actually do stuff with, it's absolutely zero.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

I have one true best friend and we've been friends for almost 17 years. She's more like family than a friend. She's the only friend who will contact me and want to spend time with and hang out with me. All my other friends I'm always the one who makes contact with first. Makes me wonder why I stick with them : /


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Friend? What's that?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Let's see...if I multiply by 3 and carry the 1...oh wait, that won't be necessary because I only have 1.


----------



## Hiyah (Sep 3, 2013)

I used to have a good group of friends but since University started we've all kind of drifted apart. It sucks but that's life I guess. Now I have a few friends but we're not that close.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I only have two real friends. The rest I chat with online.


----------



## yummyfunnybones (Dec 2, 2013)

Two but they both live out of state right now


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

none


----------



## Octoberrose (Dec 6, 2013)

three in real life and a handful of people i just know from my job and school. I don't really go out much though it's tough for me to get close to people because I don't feel like I really fit in or am really wanted around.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

This is kinda hard for me to type but whatever, I lost my best friends in a car accident in 2011. I blame myself because I should have been there, I won't say how many I have but I've been pushing everyone away ever since.


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

No true friends (true = unconditional, in my opinion) and too many fair weather friends. I'm at a point in my life right now that I don't need fair weather friends and family.


----------



## hoffen (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm trying to make friends but everyone seems so busy. It's harder than I thought trying to talk to people out in public. They just seem too busy to slow down for a second. I don't think people even look at you anymore.


----------



## needausername (Dec 7, 2013)

online friends - a lot.
real life friends - maybe 2.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a few close ones and then a group of around 10 who I see quite often. It took me years to get to this point though, and there were plenty of times when I had hardly any. I got lucky and met people at the right time.


----------



## Mradkn (Dec 11, 2013)

I only got one REAL FRIEND and a crap load of acquaintances.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Exactly one.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Friends - nil 
Acquaintances - few


----------



## Havock619 (Dec 11, 2013)

i never thought their would be as many ppl in the same boat as me i know of lots of ppl just never been able to actually befriend some1 as i cant keep a convo going for more than a few mins it does my head in as i do want friends but it takes me long enough to think of what to post on line let alone speak to some1 face to face


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0


----------



## AlienJay (Dec 13, 2013)

Friends? I think 2 (from my prospective). Acquaintances / faces I see on a regular basis? I have many.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

If it makes anyone feel better I only have 1 friend that i really hang out with and i consider myself cured of SA lol


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

1


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

0, just many passing acquantices from work and school.


----------



## BarrelDweller (Dec 13, 2013)

I haven’t had any friends in years.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd say 2 good ones I can trust.


----------



## mar8chu (Dec 17, 2013)

*friends*

I have alot of friends, I can go out anytime and can ask someone I know to acompany me, but none of them really knows the real me. They think that Im fun to be with but inside I am broken. They have not seen me at my worst and I cant let them, so I guess I really dont have a real friend, the one who knows the real me inside.


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

1 best friend where I hangout alot with and talk almost everyday, 2 good friends I've been friends for about 10 years and then a few others who aren't so close, but still I talk/chat alot with.


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

Over 9000


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Using your definition, 0. Sad existence :blank.


----------



## DesmonEdge (Jan 29, 2014)

I actually have about 8 good friends but they dont know about this side of me. I hide underneath a facade, carefully crafted for socially situations.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nada. Not even online. :-(


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

Over 6 that I could hangout with if they still lived around here if you count people I talk to daily then I would have a lot, since I talk to a lot of people at work and college.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

i've got a couple


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

I have like.... 6 or so. Maybe more? I don't know.


----------



## Asdf*456 (Feb 1, 2014)

If you were to ask me 3 years ago... I would happily say 15-20 good friends, and an additional 10-15 acquaintances.
Now, I would say flat out 0.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have friends at college but I wouldn't call them real friends, I have one friend outside college from my old school so I guess one friend.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

I have many pals but friends I'd say I have about....6


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Friends? I don't think I have any. I did but they drifted away. Now I consider them acquaintances. I've got two acquaintances.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

None in real life, haven't had any for years. I have a couple of online friends, but we seldom get the chance to talk these days.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

I only have one because he likes me. I have another who's there for me when I'm really down but only through the phone. He's not a going out type which sucks because I need the face to face contact to feel assured that we're actually friends


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I voted 3-6 ages ago.

Now I have 1 girl from my past that I can ask a question of on FB........she gives short answers.

And I'm out trying to meet pretty girls to see if any of them will be at least my acquaintance or friend...I'm sure 99% of them already have close friends.

What a challenge this will probably be


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

none since I stay home all day long and no one sees me besides my family.


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

I pushed all of mine away after I graduated high school. Now I stay at home with my parents 24/7.


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Seven close friends whom i can trust


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

-1 lol, I dont make effort to get friends as I have been in depression for a while.


----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)

that I actually hang out with? 1.


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

I selected one, but I guess I have 3. I know all 3 in real life, but the other 2 I've only hung out with twice ever in the years I have known them (they live 20 and 40 minutes away, it isn't like we're long distance). I basically only talk to them on Xbox, we never talk on the phone or text.


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to have two. She never talks to my friend and I anymore, so I guess it's safe to say one.


----------

